# Maryland, DC, Virgina?



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

I live in Southern Maryland, just looking for some people in the area.:b
I go to Virgina and DC and other parts of Maryland once in awhile.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

you should hook up with dr86-he's from Southern Maryland just like you if I recall

there are other Marylanders of course, like Sash and Daffodil and others, but dr86 is the one who seems to be closest to your area

Click here to join the "*I live in DC......(or in vicinity)*" group to see who else lives in or near Maryland.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

letitrock said:


> you should hook up with dr86-he's from Southern Maryland just like you if I recall
> 
> there are other Marylanders of course, like Sash and Daffodil and others, but dr86 is the one who seems to be closest to your area
> 
> Click here to join the "*I live in DC......(or in vicinity)*" group to see who else lives in or near Maryland.


Thanks! I just joined.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

I lived in Fairfax VA for a couple years. My dad had to work in DC for a couple years.

I didn't like it, frankly.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

letitrock said:


> you should hook up with dr86-he's from Southern Maryland just like you if I recall
> 
> there are other Marylanders of course, like Sash and *Daffodil *and others, but dr86 is the one who seems to be closest to your area
> 
> Click here to join the "*I live in DC......(or in vicinity)*" group to see who else lives in or near Maryland.


That's me! :yes


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, I'm one of Baltimore's great tragedies...does that count for anything?


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

yourfavestoner said:


> I lived in Fairfax VA for a couple years. My dad had to work in DC for a couple years.
> 
> I didn't like it, frankly.


lol I feel you, it's a stoners worst nightmare.


----------



## Lioninthenight (Apr 28, 2007)

Southern Delaware here. Just chiming in to see who my delmarva peeps be.. PM if you wana (can't believe i'm going to say it) talk........... >:-O


----------



## Alora Star (Nov 19, 2008)

*Hey!*

I live near the beltway and have been everywhere up and down DC/VA/MD. I'm a member with a www.meetup.com group called The Northern VA/DC/MD Shyness and Social Anxiety Meetup group. I've been on one outing with this awesome group and everyone is cool, their problems are real. I hope to do more them soon. I've also done one outing with several folks off this forum in which we planned weeks in advance. Everybody had a blast!

Maybe we all should plan something maybe in the "Gatherings" section and hang out.


----------

